#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-06
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Developer Summit - you can contribute! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/636>
<Burgundavia> sladen: you alive?
<sladen> Burgundavia: just
<Burgundavia> sladen: can you do a fridgy thing for me?
<sladen> Burgundavia: yup
<Burgundavia> pm'ed you a few lines from elkubuntu
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-10
<nixternal> new article in the queue for review!
<nixternal> damn you robitaille, i think we did it at the same time
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> nm, you did an "In The Press"..i did a write up of that same thing...
<robitaille> nixternal:  at least yours has good quotes in it.  I'm reading it at this moment...will approve soon
<robitaille> then delete mine
* Burgundavia realized he needs to get going on this weeks UWN
<nixternal> ya, i just whipped that up
<nixternal> i read the post from jdub and liked the artile
<nixternal> no, yours is a link
<nixternal> or did i miss something?
<robitaille> not really...I think we try not too have duplicate of stuff.
<nixternal> robitaille: you are good, you did a weblink..so they can go hand in hand
<nixternal> when are the release dates for the UWN nowadays?
<nixternal> weekends, tuesday, thursdays, anyday?
<robitaille> Burgundavia: ^^^
<nixternal> yes, but that weblink will last longer on the front page though, after a few stories goes by, the article isn't on the front page, but the weblink is..and that is a good interview that needs to brew for a while ;)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: normally Tuesday, but I kind of got behind this week
<robitaille> nixternal: it's up
<nixternal> rocking!
<nixternal> was the english in it decent?
<nixternal> i have been in a very raw writing mind lately
<robitaille> nixternal:  you are asking someone whose english is not his native tongue :)
<robitaille> look fine from here...
<nixternal> heh, mine is native, and i still suck at it ;)
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Holy Fork Ubuntu Man <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/639>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-05
<Burgundavia> hmm, it is said to see the slow devolution of the Freespire board
<Burgundavia> sad, rather
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-06
<Burgundavia> hey Rinchen
<Rinchen> howdy Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> how is allhands?
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, busy :-)
<Rinchen> but at least we have fun breaks
